# Infos zu Covid19 (Corona)



## BenTigger (3 April 2020)

Es gibt ja viele Verschwörungstheorien über das Corona Covid19 Virus.
Hier mal ein Interessantes Video zu dem Lockdown der Bundesregierung.

Das bestätigt meine Befürchtungen, dass es nicht nach Ostern mit Corona zu Ende ist. 
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, sich 20 Min. Zeit zu nehmen und das Video anzusehen. 
Es ist hochinformativ und zeigt real, was wir noch zu erwarten haben. 
Und nein, es sind keine Verschwörungstheorien, sondern von ARD und ZDF produziert.

Dieses Video ist von einer Kollegin von Harald Lesch (Lesch Kosmos, zdf, Terra X & Co) und hatte letztes Jahr zusammen mit ihm einen Preis für Wissenschaftsjournalismus gewonnen. 
Sie hat mit mailab einen tollen Youtube Kanal und ist jetzt frisch aus der Babypause zurück.

Das Video ist vielleicht nicht ganz einfach, aber ich finde es eines der besten, die ich in der letzten Zeit gesehen habe.






*Hinweis: *Dieser Thread wird von mir überwacht und dubiose Einträge werden ohne Kommentar und Diskussion gelöscht. *BT/MOD*


----------



## jupp11 (3 April 2020)

Sehr informativ/ausführlich  aber es behandelt nur die medizinischen Aspekte und  nicht 
die (katastrophalen ) volkswirtschaftlichen Folgen. 
Um es ganz krass auszudrücken: Wir haben die Wahl zwischen Corona und/oder Verhungern.
Was mehr Tote verursacht, wird die Zukunft zeigen.
Ich beneide unsere Nachkommen nicht um ihre Zukunft. 

PS: Das Thema Umweltproblem bleibt  im Augenblick eh ganz außen vor.


----------



## BenTigger (3 April 2020)

Naja, Insofern kann man sich aber schon ausmalen, was die Wirtschaftlichen Folgen wären, wenn bis zu 2 Jahre der Status Quo festgemeißelt werden müsste. Jetzt nach ein paar Wochen gehts ja schon gewaltig in den Keller.
Leidvoll müssen das, im Moment noch, nur die erleiden, die eh finanziell ganz unten sind.
Aber wenn es so weiter geht,kommt die Mittelschicht in Bedrängnis und dann auch bald die ganz oben.



> PS: Das Thema Umweltproblem bleibt  im Augenblick eh ganz außen vor.


Die Umwelt ist die einzige, die momentan profitiert. In Venedig kann man die Fische weider sehen, In China war der NOX Ausstoß so gerieng wie lange nicht mehr.
In Norden Deutschland schreibt man:
Demnach ist der Verkehr nach Einführung der Schutzmaßnahmen am 18. März auf den Autobahnen rund um 30 Prozent gesunken.
Auch auf den Zufahrtsstraßen ist die Wirkung der Auflagen messbar.
Während am 25. Februar stadteinwärts rund 4900 Fahrzeuge gezählt wurden, waren es einen Monat später 2600.


----------



## jupp11 (3 April 2020)

Umfrage: Deutsche Virologen halten Corona-Maßnahmen der Bundesregierung für gut
					

Eine Umfrage unter rund 200 deutschen Virologen zeigt, dass die Fachleute das Vorgehen der Bundesregierung gutheißen. Zugleich wird deutlich, wie unsicher die Experten in ihrer Einschätzung insgesamt sind.




					www.spiegel.de
				





> ....
> Nur 4,1 Prozent halten "Herdenimmunität" für sinnvoll


Zynisch gesehen   ist das das Prinzip der Evolution auf dieser Welt. Nur die Stärksten überleben....


----------



## Hippo (3 April 2020)

So zynisch ist das nicht mal - das wäre Natur wenn der Mensch nicht eingreifen würde


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 April 2020)

Die Feinstaubwerte steigen trotz weniger Verkehr.

Na, ja! Mehr "Abgas" durch Raumheizung und Kamin, weil wir ja jetzt zu Hause sind. Das kaufe ich ja noch ab, wenn es sein muss.

Nur: es ist auch meteorologisch bedingt! Hauptschuldiger ist der SAND AUS DER SAHARA!

"... dass an den drei Dresdner Messstationen und neun anderen in ganz Sachsen der Grenzwert für Feinstaub von 50 Mikrogramm am Tag überschritten wurde. Dafür verantwortlich war Sand aus der Sahara."

Alter Schwede, sollte das schon öfter so gewesen sein, ist also der Sand aus der Sahara schuld, dass wir jetzt eine CO2 Steuer haben und unsere Automobilindustrie kaputt gemacht wurde!

Ein Land, in dem man gut und gerne lebt. ALLES KLAR! https://www.tag24.de/dresden/darum-ist-unsere-stadtluft-trotz-corona-nicht-sauberer-1476769


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, sollte das schon öfter so gewesen sein, ist also der Sand aus der Sahara schuld, dass wir jetzt eine CO2 Steuer haben und unsere Automobilindustrie kaputt gemacht wurde!


Bei realistischer Betrachtung hat sich unsere Automobilindustrie selbst kaputt gemacht.
Die haben sich auf ihren vermeintlichen Lorbeeren ausgeruht und jede sinnvolle Innovation vermieden. Aus meiner Sicht wäre das kein Grund zum Jammern, sondern dafür, die Führungsmannschaft auszutauschen.


----------



## Hippo (18 April 2020)

Wenn ich mir vorstelle was man mit den ganzen VW-Strafmilliarden alles hätte entwickeln können...


----------



## Alarik (25 Oktober 2020)

Ich bin an dem Punkt angelangt, wo ich nicht mehr weiß, was ich über diese ganze Situation denken soll!
Man hört so vieles... verschiedenes! Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass das ganze bald ein Ende hat und alles wieder wie früher wird!
Aber wie es scheint, wird es nicht so bald der Fall sein, leider!

Nun gut, an uns ist es, die Atemschutzmasken zu tragen, Abstand halten etc.!
Nur so, können wir den Virus auch besiegen, hoffentlich! 
Apropos Atemschutzmaske, diese kann man günstig bei healthsystems24 bestellen, hier klicken! 
Tja, passt auf euch auf, wird schon... nichts dauert ewig


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Das bestätigt meine Befürchtungen, dass es nicht nach Ostern mit Corona zu Ende ist.


Wie man jetzt sieht.


----------

